# My Fish List



## Cumminz_Dzl (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok here is the deal. i have a 125 Gal i plan to setup within the next few weeks. I have been reading alot about the hobby and i think i am ready to tackle it. I want a mixed reef is what i think it is called. A few corals and a few anenomies. Here is a list i have compiled of fish that i think may be suitable. Please, feel free to make any suggestions. 


Royal Gramma Basslet - Gramma loreto - Medium (Puerto Rico) 
Lawnmower Blenny - Salarias fasciatus - Small (Indonesia) 
Yellow Stripe Maroon Clownfish- Premnas biaculeatus - Small (Indonesia) 
False Ocellaris Clownfish- Amphiprion ocellaris - Small (Indonesia) 
Firefish Goby - Nemateleotris magnifica - Medium (Philippines) 
Antennata Lionfish - Pterois antennata - Medium (Tonga) 
Dogface Puffer - Arothron nigropunctatus - Small (Philippines) 
Blue Tang - Paracanthurus hepatus - Small (Indonesia) 
Orange Diamond Goby - Valenciennea puellaris - Medium (Sri Lanka) 

What would you guys add or remove from this list?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The DogFace Puffer and Blue Tang both reach a size which is not suited for a 125 gallon tank. You could make an argument about the Tang, but the Dogface especially would be problematic at best. 

In a 125 gallon I would look at Tangs of the Zebrasoma genus. They are beneficial for the reef environment and stall much smaller, in comparison.


----------



## Cumminz_Dzl (Apr 11, 2008)

ok the blenny is ok though and what other puffer could i get? that is one of my main things i reallly want


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

look into tobies. valentini puffer or blue dot tobies are just two i can think of.


----------



## Cumminz_Dzl (Apr 11, 2008)

what about the other fish. do they seem ok?


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

I've read about royal basslets nipping at the fins of firefish because they are so similar in shape/size i guess they view them as another member of its species in its territory.


----------



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

also, you might pick one type of clown... hopefully someone else will confirm this for the two species you listed, but as far as I know you shouldn't mix two different species of clownfish together. If you want two clowns, go for a mated pair of the same species. Hope this helps!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

+1. Maroon Clowns are more aggresive than most clowns. You can keep them together, but they get much larger than other clowns are can harass the others. You can put like Occleraris, Percula, Straddle (I think thats what they are called), naked, and other similar clowns together (as long as they are introduced at the same time). Tomato Clowns and Maroon Clowns can be the aggresive ones.


----------



## Cumminz_Dzl (Apr 11, 2008)

That is good to know. i dont want any aggressive fish. also, what about a stars and stripes puffer? those are kool.


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

you want to keep the larger puffers alone because :

A) they are aggressive and messy eaters
B) they have the tendency to nibble on everything to get a taste (lots of fin nipping)
and 
C) beucase of their messy eating thy leav lots of pieces of food in the water and because they usually eat most invertebrates you`ll have no clean up crew and so the nitrates go up. they require lots of gravel cleaning.

Also lion fish + puffer is usually a bad combo. I`ve heard many complain that their puffer has either nipped the lionfish, or bumped into their spikes.

Finally the lionfish may get large and begin eating all your smaller fish - the firefish , goby basslet , blenny and maybe even your clownfish may become food.

i think you should reread up on most of these and try make another list.


----------



## Cumminz_Dzl (Apr 11, 2008)

went to lfs today, they said no puffer with reefs. they said lionfish ok. and basically all my other list is ok. they said i should get a dwarf lionfish


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

It is true that a Lionfish will not damage your corals, however they are a bad choice for a reef tank. Many fish that you will keep in the reef setup are going to be bite size for any lion. 

Additionally, any fish which you keep in a reef setup should have a practical purpose. For example, Copperband Butterflyfish will eat aptasia and Zebrasoma Tangs will graze on hair algae. Keep in mind that any fish of this size will add to the bioload in the aquarium, increasing the strain on your skimmer. You may as well receive benefits from your fish selections in a reef aquarium.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

Cumminz_Dzl said:


> Ok here is the deal. i have a 125 Gal i plan to setup within the next few weeks. I have been reading alot about the hobby and i think i am ready to tackle it. I want a mixed reef is what i think it is called. A few corals and a few anenomies. Here is a list i have compiled of fish that i think may be suitable. Please, feel free to make any suggestions.
> 
> 
> Royal Gramma Basslet - Gramma loreto - Medium (Puerto Rico)
> ...


ok, let's go down the fish list.... 

Royal gramma is a small peaceful basslet, i see no problem at all introducing this fish to your reef, 

Lawnmower blenny will be a beneficial algae grazer, just make sure that he stays well fed if you do not have enough filamentious algae in your tank to sustain him.

Like mentioned in an earlier post, i would recommend choosing only 1 species of clownfish, you could however, get a mated pair of whichever species you choose, just make sure that you get 2 with some size difference, clownfish are protandric hermaphrodites meaning that all females are derived from males that have changed sex. The presence of a smaller male clown will often initiate that change.

Firefish should be fine, just be aware that they are very prone to "freak out" when something startles them and often jump out of the water, so i would recommend you invest in a secure lid for your tank if you don't have one already.

Antennata lionfish........though they are beautiful and technically reefsafe, I see alot of "expensive meals" in this fishes future. lions are ambush predators and will eat any fish they can fit in their mouths. I would recommend goin with a dwarf if you are set on getting a lion. A dwarf would still be risky in there as it grows, but will be alot less likely than it's larger cousin.

Dogface puffer........If you wish to keep coral you don't want a puffer, you'll throw away alot of money.

Blue tang would be fine, just know that they are very sensitive to the initial transition into captivity and that once they are acclimated to your tank it is absolutely necessary that you keep him well fed on vegetable matter and dried seaweed. If not able to constantly much and graze on algae the tang will develop lateral line erosion fairly quickly.

And last but not least, thediamond goby would be a beneficial addition to your tank as they are very hardy and extremely efficient at keeping your sand turned over and clean. Be warned though that the too are prone to "freaking out" and jumping out of a tank.

I hope this helps : )


----------



## Cumminz_Dzl (Apr 11, 2008)

WOW MAN! i reall appreciate you taking the time to write that. i will take ur suggestions 100%. thnx again


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

anytime, keep me updated on the tank : )


----------



## Cumminz_Dzl (Apr 11, 2008)

I will. About how many fish can i fit in there? it goes by inches right? What would you recemmond fish wise?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm definitely not an expert on individual marine species, but I can say with certainty that the inches/gallon rule is an incredibly useless one. This probably goes many times over for a reef setup, where typically you stock much less fish per volume than you would with a freshwater setup.


----------

